# problema con temprizador de auto



## cesarros90 (Abr 12, 2010)

hola que tal , les cuento que recien termine de armar un circuito que vi en pablin.com ( http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/tempoluz/index.htm ) y lo arme todo tal cual esta ahi , controle todo, el unico tema es que cuando fui a comprar las cosas me dieron un BC338 en vez del BC337 me dijeron que era lo mismo. alguien tiene idea?? sino armo algun otro con un 555.

PD: si alguien tiene alguno armado por favor pasenmelo que soy amateur ! jaja

muchas gracias !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2010)

Si son similares.

Para probarlo ponele una lámpara (12Vcc 5 Watts) entre el terminal de 12V y el de PUL . . . y pulsas a masa .

Saludos !


----------



## cesarros90 (Abr 13, 2010)

ya esta solucionado, lo que pasa que ahora dura mucho tiempo encendida la luz, como hago para que dure menos?? que valor hay q modificar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2010)

Que suerte que ya te funcione .

Para menos tiempo o achicás el único capacitor de 4,7uF , o achicás la resistencia de 4,7Mohm.

Saludos .


----------



## cesarros90 (Abr 13, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que suerte que ya te funcione .
> 
> Para menos tiempo o achicás el único capacitor de 4,7uF , o achicás la resistencia de 4,7Mohm.
> 
> Saludos .




capo !! era lo que pensaba, pero me dio cosa decirlo a ver si metia la pata!! jajaj 
mil gracias !! 

saludos


----------

